# My first ever MAC haul...



## Cupquake03 (May 30, 2011)

It's not alot but I am excited about it! I got several items from the Surf Baby collection last week. I have always loved makeup but until recently I hadn't really been into MAC. I think seeing the Surf Baby preview on Temptalia is what actually got me into them, I love the theme & packaging! Now I'm afraid I won't be able to stop.... ruh roh! 

  	I got the Hibiscus & Bust Out! lipsticks, Surf USA & Short Shorts eyeshadows and the Blue Noon eyeliner. I am loving teal eyeliner at the moment, and those lipsticks are gorgeous! I also got Lucky Green eyeshadow, not included in the pic. It was too pretty to pass up. 

  	Like I said, kind of a mini haul, but definitely all stuff I think I will use a bunch this summer!


----------



## heart (May 31, 2011)

I love your haul.  I, too, am a Surf Baby fan.  Also, it's a neverending addiction...


----------



## naturallyfab (May 31, 2011)

great haul!! And I agree with heart, it's definitely an addiction!!!


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 5, 2011)

Once you've started..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Super fun haul! I love the packaging, too, of this cute collection!  Enjoy!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 5, 2011)

a nice and lovely haul.. it always starts small =)


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 5, 2011)

You've started with some great products. I love Hibiscus also. I didn't check out the purple l/s but the three e/s and liner you picked are really pretty. Like the others said it starts out small and before you know you have 200 plus shadows


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'm addicted. LOL this forum doesn't help at all, just makes me want to go buy more stuff. I actually went to Nordstrom today to see if they happened to have Sun Blonde and that white eyeliner from the collection, but they were sold out. I figured they would be, and I knew I should have bought them when I originally went! Oh well, guess it saves me a couple bucks.


----------

